# Teachin in dubai



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, I am a 28 year old newly qualified primary school teacher from Wales, looking to teach in Dubai starting Sep 2013! I have been several times before so I know I love the place but was just looking for some advice on the stuff that I need to know!! Any schools to avoid? I have heard good and bad from teacher friends already out there but that's only a couple of opinions! What's best to do with cars (hire v taxi), phones, how much is decent accommodation? And Any teachers that would like to share their experiences or knowledge or tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

*Teaching*, these threads have some good discussions:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai-silicon-oasis-work-new-gems-school-19.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/97599-teaching-dubai-13.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/102824-job-offer-gems-jumeriah-college.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ms-wellington-international-school-dubai.html

Also I'm sure some of the other teacher-members will chime in here.. 

*Cars*:

It really depends on where you end up staying and working, if both near a metro station, then one can get by without a car and just cabbing it to inaccessible places. There is one caveat to the metro approach, in the height of summer short walks to and from the metro stations won't be fun. Renting/Leasing is also an option, again it's really all predicated on the living/working locale ... Also this thread has some good pointers:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...iving-dubai/82210-cars-driving-questions.html

*Phones*:

There are just two phone companies out here, Etisalat: Welcome to Etisalat , and Du: du Telecom | Emirates Integrated Telecommunications Company . If you've got an unlocked phone (the one's that use SIM cards), bring it along with you, it'll work. Both companies offer, pre-paid and post-paid options, along with varying plans/packages which can be chosen per your needs. This thread has a lot of member feedback regarding the two:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...etisalat.html?highlight=mobile+carrier+battle

*Accomodation*:

The proverbial holy grail of housing/renting/accomodation queries:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ultimate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html


Hope that helps.. good luck ..


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Amazing thanks  x


----------



## joanna28 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, I have just been offered job teaching in Dubai too! I'm looking forward to it and the school are offering a good package, accommodation included. It will be furnished but I am wondering if anyone knows whether things such as tv will be included or I id need to ship things over. It's too early ATM to know from the school so just asking in advance as I'm curious to know what I may get.

Thanks! And good luck Amy on finding work in Dubai! Gems schools are always advertising on TES and are good!


----------



## joanna28 (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh to let you know I visited various gems schools when I was there, I wasn't keen on the jumeriah primary school but the gems and kings dubai were very impressive both offering good packages.


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

My friends children go to JPS and kings!! I applied to kings but as I don't have 2 years experience yet I didn't qualify  I've applied to a lot of GEMS schools and star international school!! Along with some others but because of the Easter break, it's frustrating having to wait for replies lol what school will u be started in Joanna? X


----------



## joanna28 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'll be starting at kings. I got in a good one, I did some research before I applied. JPS was def a good school but working there I just didn't favour it over the others. I had interviews with GEMS international too. I know what you mean about the wait but don't let it worry you, hey always advertising still. Email the schools directly. Are you going through an agent or doing it by yourself? I ended up doing it on my own as the agents weren't pretty slow. I really hope to get to know Brits out there!


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Aww fantastic, u lucky thing!!  Well we could chat before hand, it would be great to know someone for when I got there!! I'm trying to do it myself and have been frantically updating my CV and letter of application!! :/ where are you from? X


----------



## joanna28 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks. Keep at it I'm sure you will get something!! Then send you cv like mad to the schools direct and check TES a lot. I would apply via TES and then double up by sending my cv and letter of application direct to the school. I'm from Essex. Keep me posted! Are you waiting on replies from schools at the moment? X


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes quite a few, can't wait for the schools to go back and hopefully get some replies!! Even rejections so I know!! I had a phone interview this morning but for a preschool but the package wast good enough!!  no flight home or accommodation so the search continues!! I'm in Swansea  x


----------



## butterfly1206 (Apr 9, 2013)

*job*

Hi,

I am also currently looking for work in Dubai and I'm interested to find out how long after submitting an application to GEMS you got a response?

Thank you


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Did u just apply with the general GEMS career agency or direct also? X


----------



## butterfly1206 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Amy,

What do you mean by direct? On the GEMS website it says you can only apply via their site? Have you heard anything? 

x


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I registered with GEMS careers but I also sent my CV And email to the schools directly also!! Haven't heard anything but only started applying last week so it's still early days!! I've had 2 telephone interviews but the packages weren't good enough for local contract with some preschools x


----------



## butterfly1206 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sounds like we are in the same boat at the moment. I just need to be patient! 

X


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah keep me posted on how u get on  x


----------



## butterfly1206 (Apr 9, 2013)

And you  x


----------



## butterfly1206 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Star International*

Hi...me again! Just wondered if you had had an acknowledgement from Star Imternational to say that they had received your application?

X


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I didn't have an acknowledgment from anyone apart from Kings who said I didn't qualify as I didn't have enough experience!! I'm an NQT  have u? X


----------



## butterfly1206 (Apr 9, 2013)

When did you apply to Kings? Do You know abyone who works there? I've only being teaching a year

X


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

joanna28 said:


> Hi, I have just been offered job teaching in Dubai too! I'm looking forward to it and the school are offering a good package, accommodation included. It will be furnished but I am wondering if anyone knows whether things such as tv will be included or I id need to ship things over. It's too early ATM to know from the school so just asking in advance as I'm curious to know what I may get.
> 
> Thanks! And good luck Amy on finding work in Dubai! Gems schools are always advertising on TES and are good!



Someone i know got a job as a teacher in school and was given furnished accommodation which included the electronics including TV, Fridge, stove etc, so i believe you wont need to ship anything from your hometown...Good luck with your job...


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

joanna28 said:


> Hi, I have just been offered job teaching in Dubai too! I'm looking forward to it and the school are offering a good package, accommodation included. It will be furnished but I am wondering if anyone knows whether things such as tv will be included or I id need to ship things over. It's too early ATM to know from the school so just asking in advance as I'm curious to know what I may get.
> 
> Thanks! And good luck Amy on finding work in Dubai! Gems schools are always advertising on TES and are good!


Joanna: Were you able to get answers to these questions?


----------

